# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Letter of Good Standing  - Compensation Commissioner failure to issue

## SSS100

Good day,

We are a full registered company with the Compensation Commissioner, and was given approval to pay the assesment fee on instalment basis
It was a bit high, and I did not want to have cash flow problems, so applied to pay in instalments which was approved in July 2012

Then, every month I would then get a letter of good standing for a month. That was ok, I understood then wanted to ensure I paid every moth

But, problem started in late December 2012, I went on 27 December to get a renewal letter (after paying ofcourse), but was told thier systems were down and I should come back in the new year
And I was even issued with a letter to confirm that their systems were down. Cool

I went back on 02 December, same thing..systems down and issued another letter. Happy

I went back on 07 December to try my luck, again I was told systems still down, but this time NO letter could be issued to confirm such

That's when my problems started, the company I do work for requires such a letter from vendors (including me) before any work can be undertaken
This is to ensure that workers covered, in case something happens on site or road during work

Now, I do not have a letter of goodstanding (it expired end of Dec 2012) and I have no letter to confirm that it was not issued as the Compensation Commisioner offices is having IT problems
And as such, my client suspended the company due to "non complience" (the letter of goodstanding is a contractual requirement)

I went back to the goverment to inform them of such, but no they says its not their problem and they will NOT issue a letter to confirm they having system problems 
And I have to wait until they come back online, when they don't know and they don't mind if I lose my contract

What can I do?

----------


## Christel

Ja nee, I believe there is not much you can do in this case... I mean, how lucky can one person be to be issued with a letter of good standing every month & the few occasions where they have issued you with a letter to confirm their systems are down..!  Never heard of that in my life!... Eish, you should just keep on trying, I would (if you have the time obviously) try and phone them every hour until you get it!  GOOD LUCK.

----------


## flaker

I think you should address a letter to the WComp Commissioner copied to the Minister of Trade & industry  as well as Labour and lastly the company you do work for explaining your dilemma

You do say that WCC accepted your moneys but were unable to issue you a letter. to the above attach the copy of the receipt of the moneys paid (CO'd) at a police station.

this should convince all & sundry that you are in fact covered should there be some mishap. Insist to this company that you work for that they should accept this in place of that letter. See the very head of this company. 
My  cents worth

----------


## SSS100

Thanks flaker, I think I will have to do a letter to WComp Commissioner copied to the Minister of Trade & industry as well as Labour 
As for the company I work for, they have refused, I showed them proof of payments and my assessment letter (to prove that the installments paid equal the full amount due)
But, still they refused on the basis that " their company policy and legislation states that I must produce a letter of good standing and not proof of payments". Even worse they say, the WComp Commissioner does not want to issue the letter confirming they WComp Commissioner have systems problems

----------


## Justloadit

The company that has refused to accept your receipt, is more concerned in the case that there is an injury on site. Ultimately they will be liable, simple because there is no letter of good standing on record. The fact that you were not able to obtain one, when it goes to a court of law, will not be sufficient evidence to the contrary.

----------


## SSS100

Yes, I do understand the companys point of view
It's the goverment failure to be helpful that is so irritating

----------


## Dave A

> The company that has refused to accept your receipt, is more concerned in the case that there is an injury on site. Ultimately they will be liable, simple because there is no letter of good standing on record. The fact that you were not able to obtain one, when it goes to a court of law, will not be sufficient evidence to the contrary.


Actually, as long as there is an arrangement in place and the employer is keeping to the agreed payment schedule, Workmans Compensation will cover. And this would be provable. Typically there is a letter from WC setting out the details of the payment arrangement, and you would be able to submit the proof of payments.

The hard truth is in companies with rigorous safety audits, the objective of "the company will not be liable for subcontractors' IODs" is not the objective that is running the show - it's the safety audit score. And the safety officer in charge's bonus is probably on the line.

A classic case of "what gets rewarded gets done, no matter the consequences."

----------


## Didditmiself

I'm sure you meant 2nd Jan & 7th Jan?

----------


## sandyb

In the self-same predicament here.  Ours expired on 30 Nov 12 and I've been trying since then but no joy.  Not even a reply, nor any indication that they've even read my repeated requests.  Have requested around 10 times already via 3 email addresses as well as 3 fax numbers.  No joy.

What next?

----------


## SSS100

U mean u sent email? Well, sad but reality is that emails to gov dept gets read once in who know how many days, if read at all
Brace yourself for a very long and frustrating day and go there

----------


## Dave A

> In the self-same predicament here.  Ours expired on 30 Nov 12 and I've been trying since then but no joy.  Not even a reply, nor any indication that they've even read my repeated requests.  Have requested around 10 times already via 3 email addresses as well as 3 fax numbers.  No joy.
> 
> What next?


Step 1: Read this (quicker than reposting the details).
Step 2: Fax off the request for a letter of good standing.
Step 3: Phone them.

I've stuck to that routine ever since I found it works, and at worst the most it's taken is 3 phone calls - with an average of two calls.

----------


## sandyb

2 Weeks from 1st phone call to 3rd and I have mine.  Sadly, only valid for 6 weeks (sigh).  

Next question - what is the maximum earnings for our W.As 8 returns for the year forwards?  Last form on DoL's site is for 2011.  Seems like this is to be a repeat of last year (another sigh).

 :Smile:

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

The limit for the 01/03/2012 to 28/02/2013 is R292,032

----------

Dave A (06-Mar-13)

----------


## sandyb

Thanks Clive, but what I really need is the figure for the provision for next year (1.3.13 - 28.2.14).  Anybody have a clue?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Ok, it is R312,480

----------


## Dave A

> Ok, it is R312,480


7% increase.

Sometimes I get the feeling that the only thing that's increasing slower than the inflation rate is small company profits  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sandyb

Just a quickie - where did you find this info?  Or was it one of your phone calls to the DoL's offices?  I only ask as I tried to find the info for hours but came up empty.

Thanks both Clive-Triangle and Dave A for the feedback  :Smile:  :Bananadance:

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

I got it from my payroll system. I guess the developers have an inside track?

----------


## sandyb

Thanks Clive.  Which payroll would that be?  Maybe I should think of changing my system....

----------


## Calcha-Charmaine

Hi, 

I have posted that we are starting a WCA awareness campaign on behalf of people and companies experiencing issues such as this, please if you think we can assist with taking your matter to the Government, let us know. 

Kind Regards, 

Charmaine
Calcha & Associates

----------


## Calcha-Charmaine

Workman's Compensation - IS IT WORKING FOR YOU!!! 

Our new post is up, not sure how to find it hahaha but have a read and see if you can join the campaign " Creating Understanding"

Have a fabulous day, 

Charmaine
Calcha & Associates

----------


## Mike C

Sounds like a good idea - and long overdue.  Well done Charmaine!

----------


## SSS100

We have settled our accounts with compensation commissioner and needs new letter of good standing
And have faced requests and still not received the new letter after a week
We have called the call centre but calls do NOT get answered. Even sent emails but no response on emails as well

Surely our governent is falling us in this regard

----------


## Calcha-Charmaine

Hello All, 

With regards to obtaining valid Letters of Good Standing, you can send a mail to cfcallcentre@labour.gov.za and you can fax your applications to 012-357-1772. I will be honest, if you have applied and need to follow up and cant get through to the call centre on 0860 105 350, you can all try 012-319-9111 this is the switchboard number, unfortunately you will have to try several times and the call will either be diverted to the call centre or Daniel the switchboard operator will answer your call and you can tell him that you would like to follow up on your application and he will put you through to the call centre. 

I have also heard the good news via the grape vine today that they CF is interviewing for more staff, and have made 40 new positions available. Should we break out the champaign, NOT YET... if you continue to have issues regarding your applications, you can also send a mail to cfcomplaints@labour.gov.za

Have a great one, 

Charmaine 

Calcha & Associates

----------


## Calcha-Charmaine

Dear SSS100, 

As much as it pains me to say this, YES our government is failing us in this regard, hence why we started the campaign "WORKMAN'S COMPENSATION - IS IT WORKING FOR YOU". 
Due to the growing number of companies out there having the same issues, we felt this was the right way to go forward. Should you wish to add your issues to our ever gorwing file of complaints and compliments, you can mail us on info@calcha.za.org, and we will keep you anon if this is your preference. 

Kindest Regards, 

Charmaine
Calcha & Associates

----------

